# Rifle question



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

pryorhunt said:


> If a hunter hit a man at over 200 yards with a shot gun, he must have been shooting into the sky. I don't know of anyone who sites in their shotgun at two hundred yards. But, I guess a goof is born everyday! So it could be possible
> 
> 
> Yeah that, lol


I regularly shoot my muzzleloader at 300 yards. 200 is a chip shot...


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Brian Berg said:


> I regularly shoot my muzzleloader at 300 yards. 200 is a chip shot...


Easier than reading apparently. Muzzleloder is not a shotgun.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

doggk9 said:


> Easier than reading apparently. Muzzleloder is not a shotgun.


That is uncalled for. Why the hatred? What did I do to you? 

BTW, trajectories are very similar.


----------



## pryorhunt (May 13, 2014)

Brian Berg said:


> I regularly shoot my muzzleloader at 300 yards. 200 is a chip shot...


muzzle loaders have been shooting further than shot guns for years. I know shot guns have come a long way but 200 yards. I have a Mossberg 500 with a rifled barrel and like I said I site in a 100 yards. I can't imagine siting it in at 200. If I sited it in a two hundred yards I would have to aim about a foot low at fifty yards.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

It was a little sharp on my account but it's like arguing with children now a days. One is legal, one isn't. Don't like it? Help to change a law, write your representative. Complaining on the Internet does nothing. Comparisons that don't make sense, accomplish nothing. That's why they call it law and not opinion. If they didn't ask for "your opinion" about the "law" they must not think it matters either.


----------



## pryorhunt (May 13, 2014)

doggk9 said:


> It was a little sharp on my account but it's like arguing with children now a days. One is legal, one isn't. Don't like it? Help to change a law, write your representative. Complaining on the Internet does nothing. Comparisons that don't make sense, accomplish nothing. That's why they call it law and not opinion. If they didn't ask for "your opinion" about the "law" they must not think it matters either.


That's the problem, the DNR makes all kind of laws that don't make sense and expect the citizens to just say ok. Like having to buy a turkey permit and being able to hunt Pheasants with a license bought over the counter, when there are five more times turkeys in the state than Pheasants. Or, like being able to keep 50 perch while they are spawning and only being able to take 25 when you have to find them within hundreds of miles of Saginaw Bay water. Or, allowing people to decimate the deer herd by literally wiping out the does and allowing more than one buck to be killed by each hunter a season. I could go on and on about changes the DNR has made, some of them because of Farm Bureau Lobbyist, but like you said talking on the internet does little to change injustices. However, the more people who see this on the internet, and might agree, may possible get others to start making waves so that the DNR does decide to do what the people want, instead of what some so called biologist who sits in his office in Lansing wants!!! Have a good day sir!


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Centerfire at night started with 2 of us attending a meeting. Just saying.


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

doggk9 said:


> Centerfire at night started with 2 of us attending a meeting. Just saying.


Much appreciated .


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

It took on a whole new life of its own after a few months. Now the list goes on and on, we're just riding the wave looking for the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

doggk9 said:


> It was a little sharp on my account but it's like arguing with children now a days.


I've found when shortness or anger arises because of other people, the issue isn't with the other person. You may want to look at your anger. Its not very attractive to other people. Humility is a great quality to have.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

All it takes is practice and knowing your gun.


----------



## pryorhunt (May 13, 2014)

I didn't say a shotgun wouldn't shoot that far, or be efficient at it. I was an expert shot at targets up to 1000 yards in the Marines. However, if you site in a shot gun at 250 or 300 yards, I certainly wouldn't want to shot at a deer fifty or sixty yards away. There is no way possible that you could aim at the deer, you would have to shoot underneath them to hit it. No shotgun out there shoots flat enough to be accurate from 50-300 yards! Now, if you want to put the best sight imaginable on it, you may be able to get it close but I still question if it would be accurate at that big a difference in range.


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Brian Berg said:


> I've found when shortness or anger arises because of other people, the issue isn't with the other person. You may want to look at your anger. Its not very attractive to other people. Humility is a great quality to have.


I don't think that is 100% true. many issues that people have to deal with day in day out wears on a person. An example would be people at work that you have to explain the same thing day in day out. but on the other hand one should seek first to understand before being understood . I have come to the terms that some people just don't get it. I think the misunderstanding in this case was we went from shotgun to a muzzle loader.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

pryorhunt said:


> I didn't say a shotgun wouldn't shoot that far, or be efficient at it. I was an expert shot at targets up to 1000 yards in the Marines. However, if you site in a shot gun at 250 or 300 yards, I certainly wouldn't want to shot at a deer fifty or sixty yards away. There is no way possible that you could aim at the deer, you would have to shoot underneath them to hit it. No shotgun out there shoots flat enough to be accurate from 50-300 yards! Now, if you want to put the best sight imaginable on it, you may be able to get it close but I still question if it would be accurate at that big a difference in range.


Many manufacturers make ballistic drop reticles. Nikon actually has a program that tells you what each mark means depending on your projectile and velocity. They even make an app for your phone for use in the field. Shotguns are included.
http://www.nikonsportoptics.com/en/nikon-products/hunting-spoton/index.page


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

fowlme said:


> I don't think that is 100% true. many issues that people have to deal with day in day out wears on a person. An example would be people at work that you have to explain the same thing day in day out. but on the other hand one should seek first to understand before being understood . I have come to the terms that some people just don't get it.


I think God is trying to teach you patience in this case. Maybe you're looking at it from the wrong perspective. When you say "God, give me patience!", how do you suppose he'd do that? But by bringing situations that requires patience...


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

You are entitled to your opinion, but I prefer koolaid I can smell, drink and taste.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

doggk9 said:


> You are entitled to your opinion, but I prefer koolaid I can smell, drink and taste.


I do smell, see, and taste (and hear and feel). I'm sorry you don't. It's there for everyone. All you have to do is ask.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Here's the problem with situation like this. You are entitled to your way of things, as I'm entitled to mine. We both know the difference, I'm not trying to change your mind. I would appreciate it if you don't believe your right is somehow greater than mine when it comes to me personally. Have a good day Sir.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

Thank you for the respect you show. It's much nicer than your earlier comment. I respect your opinion.


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Brian Berg said:


> I think God is trying to teach you patience in this case. Maybe you're looking at it from the wrong perspective. When you say "God, give me patience!", how do you suppose he'd do that? But by bringing situations that requires patience...


I don't remember asking God to give me patience , but have asked him why so many common sense challenged people. some people need to be not so sensitive and enjoy life.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

fowlme said:


> I don't remember asking God to give me patience , but have asked him why so many common sense challenged people. some people need to be not so sensitive and enjoy life.


It's all good. 

The comment was harsh and *nobody* should be talked to that way. I certainly don't treat people with disrespect, and I expect the same in return. We're all here with common interests and passions. We need to try to help each other rather than bash each other. We all might learn more if we stop treating others like they're lower than us. That's just low self esteem. Any psychology 101 class will teach you that. 

I'm here to meet new people and maybe make a few new friends, not enemies.


----------

